# please help pigeon really week at flying no injuries found on wings



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

some one plzzzz helllpppp meee my pigeon was flying great yesterday and now he has gotten very week and he cant control his body very well when flying like when hes flying he cant stop and bashes to the thing in front of him he can fly a little but then starts falling quickly


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

he is eating and drinking fine


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Isolate your bird from your other birds and get him in a carrier and warm area. Have you inoculated your birds for any disease, like PMV, paratyphoid? What do the poops look like? Has he been around any new or wild birds?

*


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

my pigeon is in his loft i did get a new bird a rock pigeon i did not use any of that disease stuff i will need to look at him for the poops


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*It could be many things, please give us a list of symptoms. Please isolate the bird from others. You should always isolate any new birds or wild birds that come into your loft for a period of time.*


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

ok he has pretty much no symptoms he is still very strong he is eating and drinkiing i got one of his poo samples it is stiff and dark green


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

and all my pigeons are starting to lose feathers on their face


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

thepigeonguy said:


> and all my pigeons are starting to lose feathers on their face


*ISOLATE the bird in question, ^^ may be beginning of molting season. ^^*


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

whats molting season ???????


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

thepigeonguy said:


> *whats molting season *???????


It's when they shed their feathers and get new ones.
Do keep the pigeon you posted about, separated from you other birds as Sky suggested. bring him inside and keep him warm. Inside you will be able to monitor how much he is eating and drinking.
Has the seed or grit gotten wet?


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

some times they drop the water bucket and it spills on the ground and the poop gets wet


----------



## jafacanyan (Jul 17, 2013)

Sound like molting to me to


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

but what doesw molting have to do with flying


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

thepigeonguy said:


> but what doesw molting have to do with flying


*Their immune system is somewhat compromised and they are under stress (which can affect flight) , also when they start molting their flight and tail feathers their flight can be compromised.

Please be aware that any health crisis during this time can be worse during the molt. A healthy bird will usually do okay but any bird that is already sick may get worse. 

Molting and then replacing and laying down of new feather cells takes a lot of energy and some extra nutrition/food. Make sure your birds get extra bathing time, rest and relaxation.*


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

so how come none of my other pigeons got this problem they could all fly


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

thepigeonguy said:


> some one plzzzz helllpppp meee my pigeon was flying great yesterday and now* he has gotten very week and he cant control his body very well when flying like when hes flying he cant stop and bashes to the thing in front of him he can fly a little but then starts falling quickly


** THIS BIRD may be SICK.*




thepigeonguy said:


> and ** all my pigeons are starting to lose feathers on their face


*** Molting is a NORMAL process for all pigeons.

*


thepigeonguy said:


> ***so how come none of my other pigeons got this problem they could all fly


****THEY ARE NOT SICK, however your other bird IS sick and MOLTING. *


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

will he get better??


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

thepigeonguy said:


> will he get better??


*That is possible, but you need to:

*


Skyeking said:


> *Isolate your bird from your other birds and get him in a carrier and warm area. Hand feed the bird if he is not eating enough and continue to observe him.
> 
> It would be best do take him to an avian vet and have him checked out and fecal done.*





Charis said:


> Do keep the pigeon you posted about, separated from you other birds as Sky suggested. bring him inside and keep him warm. Inside you will be able to monitor how much he is eating and drinking.
> Has the seed or grit gotten wet?


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Pigeon KID,
Do you want your bird to get better?

If so, start being RESPONSIBLE, listen to advice and start DOING SOMETHING for the birds.

Start by doing what Charis and Skye have stated above.

Classic example of how kids and pets are a bad combo.. UNLESS supervised by a responsible adult!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

thepigeonguy said:


> will he get better??



Well that would depend on what he has, and if he is treated, now wouldn't it?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Isolating the bird who appear to have some problem is the first and foremost thing. I hope he didn't catch something but if u want ur other pigeons not to catch from him then ISOLATE him asap!. That way u can also moniter his behaviour/droppings.
(Flying good the previous day,next day slamming into things ) For how much time did he fly? Could be PMV
Moulting+disease is bad bad situation 

Do make arrangements buddy that ur water bucket don't fall and make the loft wet and messy... Its not good at all... (Go for the drinkers(type))


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

what are drinkers??


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

thepigeonguy said:


> what are drinkers??


The things pigeon supplies sell for the birds to drink from.


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

guys his voice is getting really weak now and now if i hold him in my hands he jumps on to the ground even if hes like 2 meters in my hand he jumps out and doesnt flap his wings he is still eating and drinking though and he also finished moulting and he still cant fly


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Are you sure he is eating enough? You may have to hand feed him. He is probably sick and needs meds. Like Enrofloxacyn. Have you checked way down his throat with a flashlight? Anything there, like nodules or anything.


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

i have checked down his throat there is nothing in it but ill check again since i did it a while ago i put him food and he eats it i see this with my eyes im prttty sure he eats and drinks but he has a little nesting box and he will nott come out of the box at all not even for food so i had to make him his own water jug and i put food in his box so he doesnt have to come out


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I doubt that he is eating enough. You should supplement with hand feeding. But he is ill with something, and isn't going to get better without medication. Getting his droppings checked by a vet to see if it can be established what he is sick with would be a help. Other than that, a good full spectrum antibiotic might help. He is only going to get worse. 
What do the droppings look like?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Jay3 said:


> I doubt that he is eating enough. You should supplement with hand feeding. But he is ill with something, and isn't going to get better without medication. Getting his droppings checked by a vet to see if it can be established what he is sick with would be a help. Other than that, a good full spectrum antibiotic might help. He is only going to get worse.
> What do the droppings look like?


*I agree. I would suggest a drop of nano silver or colloidal silver in the formula might help, but at this point seeking professional (avian vet) diagnosis and treatment is needed asap. *


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

Whats nano silver and and colloidal silver is it an anti biotic like polysporin


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

And also i need to take him out to the sun everyday rite


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

thepigeonguy said:


> *Whats nano silver and and colloidal silver is it an anti biotic like polysporin


** It is a natural antibiotic and anti fungal and much more. I use it myself as does my whole family: http://ablsilver.com/ I find it to be better then colloidal silver. *




thepigeonguy said:


> And also i need to take him out to the sun everyday rite


*They should be able to find the sun in an aviary type loft themselves, they know how much they need and they should be able to go inside when they want to go in. They need to be able to find shade and cover from weather, as they can get overheated.*


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

could i use polysporin?? its a human grade antibiotic


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

thepigeonguy said:


> could i use polysporin?? its a human grade antibiotic


*No, that is a topical ointment which cannot be ingested.

Nano silver is ingested, a drop of it in the individual drinking bowl and also it can be used topically in the eye for eye issues/infections.*


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

where can i get this and how much for it


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

and is their any alternative like if i give him vitamin c


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

thepigeonguy said:


> and is their any alternative like if i give him vitamin c


*You probably can get it at your local health food store, for around 10.00 or 11.00 for the 4 oz. size, http://www.vitacost.com/american-biotech-labs-silver-biotics-ultimate-immune-system-support-4-fl-oz 

Here is another product different name, same product: 
http://www.silversolutionusa.com/

*


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

and will this heal him??


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

thepigeonguy said:


> and is their any alternative like if i give him vitamin c


It's vitamin D3 he needs in order to be able to utilize any calcium he gets. Without it, the calcium is not absorbed into his system. You can buy bird vitamins, but make sure they have vitamin D3. Sunshine is better.
Unless you know what is wrong, you can't treat for it, unless you can buy a broad spectrum antibiotic.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

thepigeonguy said:


> and will this heal him??


*Without a diagnosis as to what the problem actually is, it is never a guarantee that this will take care of the issue. *


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

i have human grade vitamins


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I wouldn't use human grade as the amounts they need of things would be different. They do sell bird vitamins online at pigeon supply places, or at pet shops they do have some.


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

doesnt vitamin c help his immune system just like that nano silver


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They need different amounts of different vitamins. But they do need vitamin D3, or they cannot utilize any calcium they get.


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

so todayn i was checking out the pigeon and i lifted his right wing up and down and then i tried to do the same with his left wing and as i tried to lift his left wing up it stopped and it felt like he couldnt move it up more then his head height and when i tried to lift it up more gently he became in pain


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. I have sen this from tumbler pigeon babies that were fed from the loft floor. Their first or second time in the air in 90 F. plus heat was very hard on them and some did not make it. I suggest to give it an orange color sport drink instead of water Or make your own Dehydrating fluid for it ASAP. You do not need to keep touching your bird unless you are massaging its wings. Keep it in the shade if its hot outside and i think your bird will make it. Also, if it eats rice then give it some cooked or raw rice please. good luck and thank you.


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

can you please clarify it a little more


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. The only thing i need to be sure of is the dehydrating fluid which is made of salt, sugar and water. How much of each? : I do not know.
A tumbler is a flying pigeon: the ones i was writing about were fed on the dirty floor where there is alot of bird poop. I am assuming that the bugs in the bird poop got inside the young birds through their parents feeding them. So, when these tumblers got to fly outside their loft on a hot day, for the first time: they got into a condition like your birds. They dropped one or both wings, and were not able to get off the ground. This happened after they returned home from their first flight. So I figure they got weak from the bugs in their stomach and had stiff muscles and were crowded: thereby not being able to fully recover in peace instead, they had to fight for a place to rest on the ground. 
ASAP: as soon as possible.
Orange colored drink: We have a sport drink called Gatorade. I have seen this get used by a bird doctor. 
Rice is easy to digest, especially a cooked one therefore, it speeds up the recovery time.
I think keeping the weak bird in the shade away from the rest will help in speeding up its recovery also.
Some people have recommended to massage the birds wings after a long flight to keep the muscles from cramping. I have never done it, so maybe you do not have to if you can't do it. I would just rub the wing muscles with my two fingers for five times each section and let it go for a day and see what happens. Thanks again.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

thepigeonguy said:


> so todayn i was checking out the pigeon and i lifted his right wing up and down and then i tried to do the same with his left wing and as i tried to lift his left wing up it stopped and it felt like he couldnt move it up more then his head height and when i tried to lift it up more gently he became in pain


*Have you checked the wing for swelling and/or boils? Gently run your fingers along the joints of the good wing then around the wing that it cannot move. If you notice the joints are swollen it may be the bird has paratyphoid.

Are you getting rodents and/or roaches inside your loft?*


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

there are mice around the loft and ive seen some beetles the small black ones around some times how could thgis affect them can a pigeon come over paratyphoid by it self or does it need medicine


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

thepigeonguy said:


> * there are mice around the loft and ive seen some beetles the small black ones around some times how could thgis affect them
> 
> ** Rodents, and roaches can be carriers of paratyphoid, as well as any wild pigeons that have been in contact with your birds. *
> 
> ** can a pigeon come over paratyphoid by it self or does it need medicine



*** No, the bird needs to be treated with an antibiotic IF THIS IS PARATYPHOID, and since all your birds may have been exposed they should all be treated and then vaccinated for paratyphoid each year. IF THIS IS PARATYPHOID. Did you check the wings? 

READ: http://www.siegelpigeons.com/asked-paratyphoid.html *


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

im pretty sure it is his wing joint is swollen and there are mice around the loft and roaches in the loft


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

thepigeonguy said:


> im pretty sure it is his wing joint is swollen and there are mice around the loft and roaches in the loft


*Please take care of this asap, perhaps your parents can help?*


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you don't keep the rodents and roaches out, then you will never have healthy birds. You have confined them in a space where they have no choice. Now keeping them safe and healthy is on you. Your responsibility to them. 
If indeed they do have paratyphoid, then you will need to get some enrofloxacyn from a vet or online.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

This is your loft.










You were told way back to keep the birds safe, you would need to change the chicken wire to hardware cloth. Have you done that? Because if not, then the mice are also getting in, and you are creating unsafe conditions for your birds.


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

right now i am am building the aviary with the hardware cloth so the sick pigeon can get the vitamin d3 with out going outside and being endangered by predators


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Have you not covered the chicken wire with the hardware cloth? It doesn't take much work or expense. You are allowing rodents into your loft area. That is more important to fix first. You will never have healthy birds if you don't protect them from these things.


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

actually jay each 5 foot roll of hardware cloth costs 12 dollars just for a hardware cloth that is 24"x 5 foot so it will cost me 200 dollars alone just for the hardware cloth to cover all the aviary how much did u buy ur hardware cloth for??


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I bought a 100 ft. roll, maybe 4 ft. high. I don't remember exactly, but think it was somewhere around $150 or so. But for the loft door, you can do that for cheap, and it is more important than an aviary right now. I got mine at a hardware store, and if they don't have it in stock then they will usually order it for you.


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

ok lets get back to the pigeon what medications does it need??


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Probably Baytril (Enrofloxacyn), but that would depend on what the bacteria is sensitive to. Usually Enrofloxacyn will work, but sometimes not.


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

ive heard of baytril before can it be used for humans


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The human form would be Cipro. You can buy Enrofloxacyn online at pigeon supplies.
Or liquid Baytril here.
http://www.allbirdproducts.com/newproductpages/baytril.html


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

This bird has had problems for 2 1/2 weeks. You haven't really done anything to get him well. If he isn't treated and is sick, which obviously there is some problem, he is most likely going to get sicker and die. If you cannot take care of them when they are ill, then you should not have pets. That is the responsibility of the owner. If you are too young, or can't care for them properly, then maybe should get rid of them. Must be someone who would take care of them.


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

i am trying to get him well


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What have you done for him. He is ill, something is going on, but you have not treated him with anything. It just goes back and forth, with questions and answers, but nothing has really been done to help him. Won't your parents help? He needs meds, or he is not going to get better. So how have you tried to get him better. A sick bird doesn't have a lot of time.


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

i already bought him enroflaxcyn tablets 20 tablets 50 mg antibiotics it also so says baytril on the bottle but its taking a long time to ship the bird is still eating and drinking but no physical activity can you guys tell me how to use this medicine


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you don't cover the loft front with hardware cloth, you are going to have all sick birds.
The 50 mg tablets will have to be quartered, and give 1/4 of a pill daily for 2 or 3 weeks, if it is Salmonella. 
This has been going on for almost a month and a half. I don't think you are able to care for your birds, and maybe should wait till you are a bit older, to be fair to the birds.


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

i am building a new house with my dad so its kinda pointless to change the wire and what if its paratyphoid same treatment


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

This ridiculousness has gone on for almost 2 months now. Your birds are sick and you do nothing about it. It would have cost nothing to change the door on the loft to hardware cloth to keep the mice out. You couldn't even do that. So your birds will continue to get sick. That should have been taken care of 2 months ago. Talking to you is a waste of time, so I give up.


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

i got the medicine any idea how to use it


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

heres the last picture


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

Jay Already gave you the Instructions how to use it


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

do i feed it to him directly or put it in the water


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

thepigeonguy said:


> do i feed it to him directly or put it in the water


 .... :



Jay3 said:


> The 50 mg tablets will have to be quartered, and give 1/4 of a pill daily for 2 or 3 weeks, if it is Salmonella.


Let's suppose someone Answered your Question you will again ask another question, WHY Procrastination Don't you realize that this pigeon is sick and whatever happens to him It's on you, that's part of Pigeons keeping hobby If you can't Afford or for any other reason can't get the given drugs into your sick bird, please let the gentelmens know.

You Literally open his mouth and put it in there, make sure to not try to put any water in his throat that could cause your pigeon to choke.


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

i was making sure not procrastinating because it says on the bottle to mix in with the water but i guess you have to feed a quarter pill day


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

so i put the quarter pill in his mouth by itself but what if he does start choking can i do anything


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It says on the bottle to mix it in the water because it is talking about the dose for fish. For a pigeon, you put it in his mouth toward the back of the throat and over the tongue as you would to feed defrosted peas.

Baytril (Enrofloxyn) can cause yeast, so I also give Nystatin or Medistatin when giving antibiotics.


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

whats nystatin where can i get it?


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

and whats yeast is it some sort of disease


----------



## doveman2 (Jul 22, 2012)

they might not be in that stage of molt


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

what do u mean


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

and also what if its not ssalmonella but paratyphoid


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

thepigeonguy said:


> and also what if its not ssalmonella but paratyphoid


Same thing.................


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

thepigeonguy said:


> and whats yeast is it some sort of disease



Here is a link on Pigeon Talk discussing yeast infection. 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/what-exactly-is-a-pigeon-yeast-infection-41055.html
Nystatin you usually have to get through a vet. Medistatin is pretty much the same thing made for pigeons, and some of the pigeon supply places sell it, but it isn't cheap.


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

it says it can be cured with baking soda in water and garlic treats it as well is that true


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

thepigeonguy said:


> it says it can be cured with baking soda in water and garlic treats it as well is that true


----------------------------------------------


plamenh said:


> Most common cause is yeast called *Candida albicans*. That is the reason why yeast overgrowth in pigeons is called Candidiasis (*Sour Crop *is another name).
> 
> *Treatment:*
> *Good treatment for Candida are Mycostatin, Amphotericin, Flucytosine etc.*
> Emptying crop, flushing with diluted solution baking soda, or Lugol’s Iodine solution are good remedies in case of Candida infection. *All antibiotics must be discontinued*.


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

when should i star seeing progress i gave him 3 (1/4) of a pill so far


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

For most things you would treat for 10 days. For Salmonella, it would be 2 or 3 weeks. It can take a while to see improvement. How is he looking and acting?


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

hes moving his right wing a little better but its not the one thats infected the left infected wing cant move up more then his back so it only goes halfway up but the it gets really stiff still. he still eats and drinks fine hes definentley the strongest pigeon i have hes really strong for a pigeon he doesnt move around


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

i gave him his 5th pill and his wing is getting a little less stiff


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well if it is Salmonella, and we don't know that it is, He would need treatment for at least 2 weeks. And some vets say for 3 weeks to cure the carrier stage. That is when they aren't sick with it, but still carry it and can therefore cause illness to others.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

thepigeonguy said:


> i gave him his 5th pill and his wing is getting a little less stiff


*Sounds promising but you definitely need to follow dosage instructions for the full time period, if it even is salmonella.*


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

I you don't mind since we're talking about salmonella, Does it cause partial or full paralysis of Legs/wings Full body and/or neck twisting like PMV??


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

i will give him the medication for 3 weeks ive been giving him 1/4th of a pill everyday ive given him 5 pills so far


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Abdulbaki said:


> I you don't mind since we're talking about salmonella, Does it cause partial or full paralysis of Legs/wings Full body and/or neck twisting like PMV??


*Yes, those can be common symptoms of salmonella. *


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

progress 11th day his coos are getting more loud they use to be really quiet hes getting more aggressive and his wing loosened up a little bit more


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

Guys hes not getting much better and its been 13 days what if its not salmonella


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

There are some strains of Salmonella that can take a long time, or may not even get better. But yes, it could be something else. But Enrofloxyn is pretty broad spectrum, so would cover a lot of things. How much is he eating? How do the droppings look. Can you post a pic of the bird?


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

Ok he eats normally tomorrow im going to take pictures of the droppings and him


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

he has finished his medication but he hasn't gotten better but to day i went out and took a look at him and his shoulder joint is BULGING out. it does not look discolored


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

I have a starling with something similar, is a genetically inherited disfunctionality of the joint. This bird will never be able to fly at a capacity to ensure his survival if released (to escape predators or to pick up enough food during daylight), although will fly a little from here to here.


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

are you sure there is no cure? He was one of my strongest males in the coup he could fly fast. and he had a wife but she left him after he got the problem


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

Then is something else, that was aquired. I was speaking about my bird and what the vet told me.


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

did your pigeon have this problem since he was born?


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

thepigeonguy said:


> did your pigeon have this problem since he was born?


It is not a pigeon but starling and has this problem probably from birth (I found her fallen from nest at age ~1 week).


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

this is a new problem it didnt occur from birth


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Looks like Salmonella.


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

salmonella makes bones pop out?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Salmonella will make lumps like that come out on the leg and wing joints. They aren't bones.


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

it feels like a bone and its really hard its not soft but how could it be salmonella if i already treated it for that


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Doesn't mean the boils would go away. Some strains are harder to treat. If it isn't, then it's been there all along, from an injury maybe?


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

if it was salmonella what would cure it and how can i be sure its not a bone but a boil


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

See an avian vet.


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

they cost like 400 bucks to just look at it : (


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well not quite that much. But since he was suspected of having Salmonella, I would tend to believe it is a Salmonella boil. It can feel firm. It may have been softer in the beginning and you didn't find it until it was getting smaller, at which point, it would feel firmer.
Here is a link you should check out, and it also has pictures.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/help-needed-with-injured-wing-31264.html


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

it says they use baytril same thing i used is there different types?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

thepigeonguy said:


> it says they use baytril same thing i used is there different types?



You have to give the correct dose and for the correct period of time.


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

my bad i gave a quarter pill each day

what would have happened if you missed a day?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Why would you give that dose? That is way too high for a pigeon. Should be more like 10 mg daily, for most adult sized pigeons, once a day. A bit less for a youngster. Don't ever give medication to a bird until you first check to be sure of the dosage. You can cause more harm than good.


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

Oh does that mean the medicine would not have worked


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It means you could have caused the bird harm. Baytril is a strong drug, and you can cause harm by over dosing.
How many days did you treat him?


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

about 3 weeks


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I don't understand why anyone would give medication to a bird without first being sure of what and how much to use. It can cause more harm.


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

i did make sure it says on the post on my thread quarter the pills into 4 thats exactly what i did


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

you are the one who gave me the dosage instructions so i do not know what you are accusing me about


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's right. I said quarter the pills. You said you gave half a pill. That isn't a quarter of a pill. It's twice as much.


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

i edited my post and said "my bad i gave a quarter pill every day".


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Okay, then you gave the correct amount.


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

then how come it has not worked?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Maybe the particular strain, if it was salmonella, needed a different drug. Maybe a resistant strain. Maybe the bird will just always have the bumps left over from it. Some things will leave scars.


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

do the bumps effect flight oh and by the way his wing will still not rise above his body it will get stiff and not move


----------

